# Fishing spots in Dubai?



## The21stMan (Dec 15, 2014)

I have been fishing for a while in Dubai, but it seems I really cant find the "perfect" spot..

All I ever catch are the same fish one after another and changing bait doesn't work.

So is there a fishing spot that has a variety of fish?


----------



## Smythy82 (Sep 24, 2013)

not sure where to go but I`d love to take it up. I have an old rod in the garage. What bate do you us and what is this fish that you keep catching? Beachcast or of piers and rocks?


----------



## The21stMan (Dec 15, 2014)

Smythy82 said:


> not sure where to go but I`d love to take it up. I have an old rod in the garage. What bate do you us and what is this fish that you keep catching? Beachcast or of piers and rocks?


Well I've been all over the spots and the best spot for me is somewhere in umm sequeem (not gonna say where since its my favorite  ) I can have a fish on within a minute but all small.

I remember my uncle catching a Barracuda there when i was young but no luck now..

I use hooks that look like bait themselves and it catches fish but with bait it increases the chances, and I mostly use shrimp or squid.

I mainly go for beach casting and if you're up for it we can go together, I go almost every fridays.


----------



## zahnas (Jun 29, 2010)

hi I am a newbie in Dubai and also would like to go fishing on the beach or banks or pier. may be I can join u guys where u are going next time. let me know.


----------



## The21stMan (Dec 15, 2014)

Sure thing Zahnas, I'm not in dubai right now, but I will be back in a few days, and I've found a neat spot that had lots of fish.

If you or any of you want to go fishing you can contact me at [email protected]


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

When I go out with friends to watch them finishing they tend to go to Al Hamriya Port area, Creek side, Umm suqeim and Jumeirah in different spots... and when they feel lazy we just go Mamzar beach. Some times they go rent (Abra) boat for one hour and cruise in creek for fishing, you'll pay 100-120 dirham per hour.

I have to remind you to get fishing permission from the municipality, it's for free!


----------



## The21stMan (Dec 15, 2014)

Hi Khaled, I do have a fishing license ofc, well all those places are far from me, and I've tried them before, and they do not produce the amount of fish that I want to, where is go now meets my standards?


----------



## Big Ian (Jan 7, 2015)

Has anyone tried the boats that take you out to sea?


----------



## Dr syed (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi iam Dr syed from makkah coming to dubai on a weeks vacation to my brothers house in sharja. Eng khaled could you please tell me the procedure to get lisence for fishing. And do they allow individuals to do pier fishing at al hamriya port is it not a restricted area. Do you know any resorts with pier fishing in entire UAE which has lots of fishes never mind even small please can any body help its urrgent


----------

